# A good example of a bad idea



## markknx (Dec 27, 2014)

This video shows how not to use step clamps. He was pretty lucky. I'm not trying to pick on this guy, he just never got the proper training. If only he had come to a forum like this one and asked how do I do this. Well maybe someof the rest of you guys will have some vids or stories to share. Mark    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlUA9WUas-A


----------



## geryuri2 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oww.  The internet can be dangerous place in terms of misinformation.  It pays to check your information.


----------



## cvairwerks (Dec 28, 2014)

To his credit, he did run a red box with the information that the clamps were incorrectly setup due to bolt length problems...Should have waited til he had correct length bolts before filming tho.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow.  Don't know what else to say. Would somebody who lives over there please go over and show him the right way to use them?


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 28, 2014)

I was waiting for sliced fingers.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 28, 2014)

Double side tape would help...lol once i fwd to his set up..


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 28, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> Double side tape would help...lol once i fwd to his set up..



Double-sided tape will not work well with low-surface-energy plastics.

Ken


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 28, 2014)

Someone suggested using Jo blocks to support the other end of the toe clamps. Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## Dranreb (Dec 28, 2014)

My toes were curling as he held on to it! The opposable thumb is much too valuable to risk doing that sort of work! 

My first thought was why hasn't he deleted the video after realizing his embarrassing mistake, but kudos to him for leaving it up as an example of how not to do it...

Bernard


----------



## markknx (Dec 28, 2014)

I think one of my favorite parts is when he said I would put more clamps on if I had them. Too bad they were still on order, or we could have seen him use 4 clamps wrong. He was very lucky the end mill did not snag and pull the part up and spin it.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 28, 2014)

23 minutes of instructions on how to fling a part out of a drillpress, is this real or just a British comedy show?
It is awesome either way.

Mr. Bean drills a hole, fantastic premise.


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 28, 2014)

markknx said:


> I think one of my favorite parts is when he said I would put more clamps on if I had them. Too bad they were still on order, or we could have seen him use 4 clamps wrong. He was very lucky the end mill did not snag and pull the part up and spin it.



I was waiting for that to happen.  Surprised it didn't...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrain (Dec 28, 2014)

I noticed the box was slipping on the table between the clamps during the first cut.
He should watch some videos before making one like this one.
John


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 29, 2014)

Thirty years ago I worked as a projectionist for a local movie theater.  Every once a while I showed a horror flick. Compared to those movies, this video was darn right scary. :nuts: Mark


----------



## brav65 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have done some bone head things like this to spite the fact that I attempt to work safely. I have a middle finger on my left hand that is slightly shorter than it should be because I looked to make sure I made a compound cut the correct way and my finger slipped between the blade guard on the saw. Fortunately I only lost about 1/4" of my finger, the surgeon said 2mm more and he would have had to take it back to the next joint. I think luck and friends who will give you a slap in the face for being an idiot are the only things that will keep you from serious injury sometimes.


----------



## xalky (Dec 29, 2014)

Man, I've seen some chaos happen, even when I was careful, and doing my best to make it safe. 

As I've aged, I've learned that it's more important to get out alive than it is to make good time!

I won't even watch the darn video, because I just hate to watch people get hurt.:whistle:


----------



## stupoty (Dec 29, 2014)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> 23 minutes of instructions on how to fling a part out of a drillpress, is this real or just a British comedy show?
> It is awesome either way.
> 
> Mr. Bean drills a hole, fantastic premise.



He's South African not british, it's not our fault I promise.



Stuart


----------



## markknx (Dec 29, 2014)

Xalky go ahead and watch he has his guardian angel  with him this day. He never got hurt. How he didn't I do not know. I hope nobody else tried this and did.


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 29, 2014)

markknx said:


> This video shows how not to use step clamps. He was pretty lucky. I'm not trying to pick on this guy, he just never got the proper training. If only he had come to a forum like this one and asked how do I do this. Well maybe someof the rest of you guys will have some vids or stories to share. Mark    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlUA9WUas-A



Ouch, not the right way to use those clamps. Turn those blocks around.  Those step blocks are to allow the strap clamps to be one step above level for proper clamping.   Nice cross table just the wrong use of it.

Probably get away with milling thin plastic with a drill press.


----------



## Cheeseking (Dec 30, 2014)

Another consideration is Drill press spindle isnt designed for side loading.  The chuck could easily vibrate loose and cause some excitement.  May not be an issue with the light plastic but still.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 30, 2014)

All those who have run ducking from their drill press when things went horribly wrong? (Coolidge raises hand) He'll learn his lesson, I did.


----------



## markknx (Jan 4, 2015)

This was posted by another member in "What's your favorite phrase, but it seem to aply here.  "There should be a 9 day waiting period for some people to buy tools".


----------

